# Leo and Bartok



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

10 days and they have made themselves at home. We've let them have the run of the apartment for the past 4 days. Our grown cat Sam is still adjusting. I think she gets a little overwhelmed with them since they are always running around. She walks up to them and smells their face, doesnt hiss but they are timid.

I think it will take a few more weeks but shes getting better though.

Heres some of them just doing their thing

























*hand to block off the back of my desk so they wouldnt climb back there, hence the trash bag*


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

they are currently about 15 weeks old.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

Precious babies.....lucky to have you. 
Ps. I had to lay a thick blanket rolled up on top of my desk between the desk and the wall. So worried one of my babies will fall behind there!


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

They are very cute & look like alot of fun.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Love the bathtub pic.


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh - so beautiful!! Love them! Thanks for sharing pictures.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Super cute kitties!! Our kitties love the tub too.

Mylita


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the tub pic, "what are you two doing now!!!" reply  "nothing"


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

that tub pic was taken the first time they had ever actually seen a tub...and it had water from the shower I took in it. They were going nuts


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

The bathtub pic is my favorite too- looks like you caught them in the middle of exploring/causing trouble


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitties! Do you have a problem telling them apart?


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

took these yesterday....oh and Sam made another huge step forward. When she woke up this morning Bartok walked up to her and she cleaned his forehead and back...then he started trying to play and she hissed and bopped him on the head


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

October said:


> Beautiful kitties! Do you have a problem telling them apart?


not at all really. Leo is more of a blue grey, lighter shade, and his face reminds me of Orion(in my username pic) Bartok has more contrast and has those really dark grey stripes, he doesnt really have that hint of blue in him like Leo.

Their meow is different and their personalities are completely different.


----------



## Savannah (Mar 6, 2013)

So cute - love them. The tub picture is my favorite as well.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Well its official, Sam has finally fully adjusted to the little guys. She still growls when she doesnt feel like playing but she cleans them and plays with them.

Again not 100% adjusted to their claws when they play since she was use to playing with Orion, both were front declawed.

he looks as big as her but he is still over 4lbs lighter then her, sam is almost 2 years old.


















and heres their play area


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That didn't take long at all. Hurray for the happy cat family.


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> That didn't take long at all. Hurray for the happy cat family.


always feels like a LOT longer since I work from home and got to see all the confrontation and hear all the disagreements they had with each other.

I knew that it could have taken over a month for her to adjust or even never..but the **** people at the shelter fill your head with thoughts like "oh in a couple days they will be loving on eachother, playing, having a great time". I knew better but they kept filling that optimistic idea in my head.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm so happy they are getting along & that it didn't take that long.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

